# USC Film Transfers?



## lastofthepirates (May 12, 2008)

I've applied and am waiting (im)patiently for my decision. Anyone else in such a position?


----------



## ToThePoint (May 12, 2008)

Me!

Have you heard from them at all? They called me about a month ago and asked for updated transcripts, and today I received the USC Topping Scholarship information. I don't know what any of that means, and am trying not to get my hopes up, but I too am (im)patiently waiting. 

The USC admissions page says that admission letters will be sent out by June 1. Yikes.


----------



## lastofthepirates (May 12, 2008)

i've heard from both undergrad admissions (about a transcript) and the sca itself. the lady that called me from sca was really cool, and just wanted to inquire about some of the classes i'm currently taking


----------



## ToThePoint (May 13, 2008)

Yeah, same here. I imagine that has to be a good thing. I don't see  them calling/requesting updated class lists from EVERY applicant.

I just don't understand why it is taking so long, considering USC had one of the earliest transfer application deadlines. Anyway, best of luck to you, and hopefully we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## lastofthepirates (May 22, 2008)

"The committee has acted on your application, and we have mailed notice of the decision. If for some reason you do not receive our written notice, we will be happy to provide the results this over the phone beginning June 11th."

WOOT! waiting for the snail mail to reach CT. why can't this be online like the UCs?


----------



## armen (May 22, 2008)

Does that mean your in?


----------



## Have-Not (May 22, 2008)

> Originally posted by armen:
> Does that mean your in?



It means they have made their decision and have mailed out that decision. It could be to inform him that he was accepted or declined.

But since he was accepted to UCLA, USC probably accepted him also.


----------



## armen (May 22, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I figured. It just didn't sound like he was in from the writing, but hopefully, he's is.


----------



## lastofthepirates (May 23, 2008)

thanks all... I didn't receive anything in the mail today. there is a way of sort of cheating to see if you've been admitted after you receive that status, by checking the deposit site. well, I tried it, and by all indications, I've been admitted. but, I will wait for the official letter.

at any rate, I'm pretty sure that my heart is set on UCLA. I might come back out to Cali to visit USC and see what's up there if I get in. pretty certain I can't be swayed from the Bruin side though.


----------



## Have-Not (May 23, 2008)

BRUINS FOR THE WIN!!!


----------

